#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه امید اکبری (قطعات کامپیوتر) >  >  خریدار کارت گرافیک AGP

## alireza771

سلام دوستان 
کسی تو دست و بالش کارت گرافیک AGP هست؟

----------

*امید.اکبری*

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز خرید و فروش در سایت ممنوع هست. فقط فروشگاه های سایت میتونن خرید و فروش کنن. در فروشگاه آقای اکبری و بقیه دوستان میتونید درخواست کنید.
تاپیک بسته شد

----------

*Yek.Doost*,*امید.اکبری*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

با اجازه از اقای نکویی
این تایپیک رو باز کردم و به فروشگاه اقای اکبری انتقال دادم
موفق باشید

----------

*mbagheri_464*,*nekooee*,*امید.اکبری*

----------


## امید.اکبری

دوست من سلام
طبق پیام خصوصی قیمتها و اجناس را اعلام کردم خدمتتون.ممنون از همکاری عزیزانم

----------

*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mbagheri_464

منم میخواستم بهم قیمت بدید

----------

